# طاقة المياه



## الساحر (12 أغسطس 2009)

استخدام الطاقة من المياه في توليد الكهرباء 
يمكن استخراج الكهرباء من طاقة المياه وهذه الطاقة يمكن أستخدمها في نفس الوقت كمضخة للمياه و في نظام الري أو استخدامها للزراعة دون حاجة إلى الطاقة البدائية ، وأن مختلف البلدان الكبيرة أظهرت حماسة لهذه الطاقة.
نستطيع تشغيل مولد مع قوة مولد ( 1 ميجاوات/ ساعة) كحد الأدنى. والإنتاج السنوي حوالي 8.7 مليون كيلووات . وهذه التقنية تعمل علي تدفق طبيعي للمياه حوالي 1,0 م / لكل دقيقة ،وهي لها نفس كفاءة طاقة الرياح وهي حوالي 35 ٪ .


اقتصاديات هذه التقنية
•هذه التقنية يمكن أن تعمل 8.700 ساعة في السنة (كما أكدت إن الحد الأدنى للدخل السنوي 8.7 مليون كيلووات . 
• الارتفاع الصغير لدخل الاستثمار مقارنة بمحطات طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية. 
• يمكن أن تستخدم في كل الأنهار القريبة و القنوات ، وذلك بسرعة.( 1،0 م / ث في دقيقة)
• لا نحتاج إلى الطاقة البدائية . 
هذه التقنية خالية تماما من الانبعاثات والتأثير السلبي على الحيوانات والنباتات ، ،وتعد هذه التقنية خطوة أخرى للحد من إنبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون وحماية البيئة لفترة طويلة.


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الخبر 

وهل ممكن رابط الخبر او معلومات اكثر تفصيلا ؟


----------

